# My Scorpion won't eat....help!!!!



## floella1

Hi,  just wondering if anyone has any advice for me! 

I've owned Max my heterometrus spinifer for roughly a month now and he/she hasn't eaten!!! :wall: I'm getting worried now! 

I've offered him crickets and mealworms and his temps and humidity are all regularly checked and appear fine. The guys in the shop told me he/she is roughly 3months old. 

Any advice very welcome!!!! I don't know what i'm doing wrong??!! 

Thanks! Jen x


----------



## jfernandez

Dont worry, just leave it alone. Scorpions dont eat all time or everyday. Sometimes it doesnt eat for months.


----------



## Vidaro

If u have been playing with him stop as it might have stressed him out,wich might result in him not eating. Best thing is to just leave him alone for 2-3 days and try again. He wont die if u dont check on him for a couple of days
just check the temps and let him rest


----------



## floella1

*Thank you!!!*

Ahhhh Thank you! I feel reassured now! Do you think crickets or mealworms are best? I'll leave him alone for a few days and try again! De-stress him a bit! 

Thanks so much! 

Jen x :worship:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Mordax

In my opinion, roaches are best, but crickets are better than mealworms (worms are too fatty).

Scorps can go for months without eating, and juveniles may do this when approaching a molt.


----------



## Galapoheros

I'm a little suspicious about them telling you the scorp is around 3 months old.  If it is 3 months old, it would probably be about this size of the one in this pic.  I think I have H. longimanus babies but I'm guessing the growth rate is about the same.  If it's full grown, it may be a few years old and full, so just not hungry.  So how big is your scorpion?


----------



## Brenda Riley

Galapoheros said:


> I'm a little suspicious about them telling you the scorp is around 3 months old.  If it is 3 months old, it would probably be about this size of the one in this pic.  I think I have H. longimanus babies but I'm guessing the growth rate is about the same.  If it's full grown, it may be a few years old and full, so just not hungry.  So how big is your scorpion?


Thank you so very much i was bout ready to cry today. I bought a 3 month old asian forest scorpion on November 1st 2016 an at age 54 i thought i was doing something wrong because my scorpion refuses to eat an i thought i was killing the poor thing. I've tried gut loaded crickets and meal worms but she just wont eat. The temp and humidity are exactly where there supposed to be but all she does is stay inside her hide. I'm not bothering her for fear of killing her. Thank you for sharing the fact that she may not eat for like a month or so that takes alot of stress off my mind. I don't want her to die cause I've waited over 20 year to finally get her. I waited until all my children grew up and my grandkids all became old enough to know not to mess with her. She is my dream come true an couldn't bear to lose her. God bless all of you and this site for your reassuring advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## awais khan

its my scorpion


----------

